# Installing a wireless router



## hansov (16 Dec 2009)

I use ntl (cable) broadband so I don't know the answer to this one and would welcome any help or guidance.

A friend has broadband with Perlico via the telephone line. He wants to put in wireless in his house. I have a Netopia wireless router (for phone line broadband). Could anybody point me to what I would need to do to switch out the current perlico modem and install the netopia router? Obviously I am looking to what settings etc I would need to change. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chrisboy (16 Dec 2009)

Just run an ethernet cable from the modem into the router, your laptop should pick it up then..


----------



## hansov (16 Dec 2009)

So I leave the modem in situ and hook the netopia wireless modem/router into it? What happens if the netopia modem/router already has settings in it?


----------



## chrisboy (16 Dec 2009)

There's a difference between a modem and a wireless router.

The modem is taking the broadband signal from perlico and a wireless router will make it available to the house. Why dont you plug it in and see if you can connect? 

What settings are you talking about? There might be a security password(w.e.p.) but you wont find out till you try it.

I connected my netopia router straight to my ntl broadband. It just worked, no issues..


----------



## hansov (16 Dec 2009)

chrisboy said:


> Why dont you plug it in and see if you can connect?


 
Will do and see what happens. Thanks


----------



## SparkRite (16 Dec 2009)

hansov said:


> Will do and see what happens. Thanks


 
To set up the router for perlico ( AKA vodaphone/bt) do as follows:

Open your internet browser and type in the address bar (for Netopia routers) http://192.168.1.254/

you will have to be connected via wireless or wire to router to access this page.

Login details by default password is *1234* and admin password is *admin*

Username: perlico@perlico.com
Password: broadband

Encapsulation: PPPoE
Multiplex: LLC
VPI: 8
VCI: 35

This should allow you to connect to their server.


----------



## hansov (26 Jan 2010)

The trouble you create for yourself when you help a friend! The previous reply by SparkRite worked like a dream.

Now another friend wants me to change their utvinternet supplied (creative) modem with a wireless netopia router.  

My question is does utvinternet have a username and password like perlico:
Username: perlico@perlico.com perhaps utvinternet@utvinternet.ie??
Password: broadband              perhaps broadband??


----------



## SparkRite (27 Jan 2010)

hansov said:


> The trouble you create for yourself when you help a friend! The previous reply by SparkRite worked like a dream.
> 
> Now another friend wants me to change their utvinternet supplied (creative) modem with a wireless netopia router.
> 
> ...


 
No such luck, UTV uses a unique "Username" and password for each of its customers.

If your friend doesn't know this then a handy way is to retrieve it from the Creative router (assuming this was working on the UTV account).

As far as I know the IP of the Creative router is http://192.168.1.1/

Login and all should be revealed.


----------



## hansov (29 Jan 2010)

Thanks SparkRite - I got the username from the Creative modem, (and more importantly the password which my friend found on the original email from utv). Will give this a shot over the weekend.


----------



## hansov (1 Feb 2010)

Thanks SparkRite: that worked a treat!


----------



## SparkRite (1 Feb 2010)

hansov said:


> Thanks SparkRite: that worked a treat!


 
You're very welcome.

Thanks for the thanks.


----------

